# Judders and stutters with an 8800gts



## Jet Boot Jack (Aug 15, 2007)

Hello all

Im having an all around issue that affect every game I try, at least to some extenct-
in the light cases Im talking about judders- when textures look shaky when they are moving across the screen (mouse movement or keyboard's, doesnt matter), in the severe cases- usually on more demanding games- I experience a kind of a frame-skip stutter which is especially evident when I strafe near walls, walk straight to them or look down on the ground when Im moving forward.
If it was a movie- the camera is zooming in, but in the editing room they will cut in intervals so youll have zoom-cut-zoom-cut horror-movie effect. I hope it helps to explain what is the frame-skip stutter.

Oblivion
HL2:1
Stalker
Belongs to the second group and-
ThiefS
CoC
RO 
are just juddery.

My specs-
Videocard: LEADTEK PCI-E PX 8800GTS 320M 
Processor: AMD Athlon 64 x2 4200+ 
Mainboard: ASUS M2N-E 570 
Memory: Corsair DDR2 2GB 533MHz 
Soundcard: SoundMax int. 
PSU: ZM600-HP 

I just did a fresh and clean install of XP- it didnt solve my issues.

Things Ive covered (brace yourselves, the list is long):
-Monitor the temps in-games with Rivatuner: 65c (on load, stock speeds) which everyone sais its fine for the 8800's. CPU temps- 51-53c on load.
- installed the AMD Dual Core optimizer
- Clean installed (drivercleaner.pro) different dispaly drivers
- installed AMD drivers 
- Updated mobo dirvers (in short- all drivers are updated and clean installed)
- Disabled sound ingames to see if the onboard card is causing the troubles
- Different sizes of the page file (from 200M to 3500)- each time defragging the HDD to prevent fragmented page file
- Reduced RAM latencies
- Tried Vista in a dual boot
- Reduced ingame settings (goes without saying- but I already got that idea several times)
- Tried every tweak available (mostly from K. Ghazi but not only)- game specific or windows tweak.
- Ran 3 different anti-virus scans, checked for spyware with 2
- Cleaned the registry with Abexo and cc
- Tried the streamline 3.0 mod for Oblivion (which helped many others)
- defraged the HDD (with DiskKeeper and ultimate defrag)
- Tried an LCD and just bought a new CRT- 3 monitors in all shows the same performance- not a monitor issue 
- Checked the BIOS- cool & quiet and AMD live! are disabled (all the other performance optimizations for the BIOS- my version doesnt show them- tried to update the BIOS- turned I have the newest version)


Sorry for the lengthy post
Id appreciate your thoughts
JBJ


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

that power supply that is the zalman modular correct?if it is double check all your power connections.the modular cables can work themselves loose.


----------



## Jet Boot Jack (Aug 15, 2007)

Tried it just now and there is no change, thanks for the advice.

Another thing I noticed just now is that it happens even within windows.
If I drag a window on the screen it judders in the fringes, like an image tearing.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

what drivers are you useing for that 8800?if its the newest out now try these  drivers 158.22


----------



## Jet Boot Jack (Aug 15, 2007)

My system is nearly five months old so the 158.12 were my previous drivers untill recently, and they showed the same issue and worse.
The 162.18 did wonders to STALKER in my rig and got rid of almost all of the HDD and RAM hitches, that were really terrible before hand.
Lol, in fact I didnt even know that Stalker was suffering from the frame skip stutter for all the major stutters and low fps that had been covering it.

Im almost certain its a hardware issue cos I tried just about everything in the software level.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

well first off run  memtest let that cycle through all the tests at least twice.if it comes back with no errors run a scandisk to check your hard drive.


----------



## Jet Boot Jack (Aug 15, 2007)

Ok, Im gonna run memtest ASAP but is the free edition good enough? And why does it require a floppy (which I dont have) or a boot cd?

Speaking of RAM, I have two sticks of 1G in slots 1 and 3 according to cpu-z. Are those locations good?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

for dual channel memory thats where ya put em.memtest boots from a cd or floppy.it does not run inside windows,and free is fine thats what i use.


----------



## Jet Boot Jack (Aug 15, 2007)

Memtest ran twice and no errors found, I guess we can rule out faulty RAM(?).
HDD scan is the one you scheduel after a boot with cmd/ chkdsk r/f, right? If thats the one Ive done that a few days ago and all was well.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

try prime 95 let it run at least an hour.this will test cpu stability prime95 download


----------



## Jet Boot Jack (Aug 15, 2007)

I let it run for two hours and no errors found.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

is anything in your system overclocked?


----------



## Jet Boot Jack (Aug 15, 2007)

Nope. Only stock speeds fer me. Cept for the RAM but its just downclocked a bit so I could relax the latencies.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

how much did you slow down that ram?


----------



## Jet Boot Jack (Aug 15, 2007)

From 533Mhz to 400 and I meant, of course, to tighten the latencies, not to relax them, sry.
My FSB or rather HTT before any multiplier is 200Mhz so I have nothing to gain by increasing RAM clock beyond 400.

In that way I could get 3-3-3-9-11 instead of 5-5-5-11-15.

TBH I didnt see any palpable improvement but Im sure it didnt hurt either- all I did was done according to the SPD- and my issues were the same before and after.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

thats cool i knew what ya meant:laugh: try them back at stock speed and latency's.see if that makes any difference.

edit:my bad i see you said the same results either way.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

can you provide a link to the exact memory you have?


----------



## Jet Boot Jack (Aug 15, 2007)

http://www.corsairmemory.com/products/value_select.aspx

Look on the PC2-5300 modules, its 3rd from the top (VS1GB667D2).
I hope this is helpful.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

download and try this  rthdribl tell me what kind of frame rates you get at default settings.

edit im starting to think this is a heat issue


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Dont rule out the psu pharoah my friend had a sesonic 650 watt and it would not hold up his 8800 (he had lag and artfacts), heat could be it to.


----------



## Jet Boot Jack (Aug 15, 2007)

pharoah said:


> download and try this  rthdribl tell me what kind of frame rates you get at default settings.
> 
> edit im starting to think this is a heat issue


Well, in full screen it runs at 640x480 and fps is preaty solid 60 but at windowed (maximized) its at 1024x692 and runs between 160-220 fps.

As for heat,- Im monitoring the temps regulary. GPU with Rivatuner and CPU with Speedfan, I dont know how reliable they are but they are quite popular and the only tools Ive found that can show me real time temps (well, speedfan only writes a chart but thats just as usueful as an ingame on-screen meter).

I have an Arctic cooler pro for my CPU and temps are- 41-43c idle and 52-53c on load. GPU temps are around 65c on load but thats only after Ive forced 100% fan duty cycle with Rivatuner, before that it would reach up to 75-78c. Maybe those temps have done some damage back than? :4-dontkno
Come to think of it.. I had my issues from day one so its highly unlikely.

My PSU is a mystery to me, so maybe I got owned has something in what he said. 
I know how many amps each of my four independant 12v rails yields but I have no clue as to how do the rails relates to the outlets.
But we'll discuss that when you feel its time. ray:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

that will be easy simply monitor your voltages while playing a game.if you get voltage drops while playing id say it is the power supply.


----------



## Jet Boot Jack (Aug 15, 2007)

Ok. Can you link me a tool for that?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

sure thats not a problem here ya go http://www.techsupportforum.com/art...es/122161-how-use-install-sensorsviewpro.html


----------



## Jet Boot Jack (Aug 15, 2007)

I had an error during setup and now the CPU temp reads 5c so I dont know how reliable this tool is with my rig.

Well the voltages seems steady more or less- no diagonal lines in the chart but the flat lines are somewhat broken.

I do get two "red" variables- the VcoreB is 3.20v and should be max 3.00 (according to the program) and the +3.3v is 0.00 and apparently thats not good either.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

well you said you were using speedfan.what does it read the voltages at.


----------



## Jet Boot Jack (Aug 15, 2007)

Well, more or less the same. Do you want me to post the data? Anyways, both progs shows fairly stable charts.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

yeah go ahead and post the readings anyway.post the temps as well.


----------



## Jet Boot Jack (Aug 15, 2007)

Vcore1: 1.23V
Vcore2: 3.20V
+3.3V: 0.00V
+5V: 4.78V
+12V: 11.78V
-12V: -16.97V
-5V: -8.78V
+5V: 4.78V
Vbat: 2.99V

All temps are 37-40c 

And thanks for bearing with my knowledge gaps and sticking with me on this one, tis much appreciated.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

what all programs do you have running on startup?have you tried stopping as many running processes as possible.since oblivion is a single player only game.turn off your internet,and disable your virus program.see if the problem still occurs.


----------



## Jet Boot Jack (Aug 15, 2007)

I did the clean boot procedure by MS support- its one of the most common advices on Bethesde's forum.

Here's a full report by Sensorsview:

CPU usage:
Current: 1%
Average: 0%

Physical Memory:
Total : 2048 MB
Available : 1608 MB
Used : 440 MB
Load : 21%

CPU : 3 °C / 38 °F
SYS : 42 °C / 108 °F
AUX : 42 °C / 108 °F
CPU Fan : 2221 RPM
SYS Fan : 0 RPM
AUX Fan : 0 RPM
VCoreA : 1.23 V
VCoreB : 3.20 V ALARM (Threshold Max: 3.00V Min: 1.00V)
+3.3V : 0.00 V ALARM (Threshold Max: 4.00V Min: 3.00V)
+5V : 4.78 V
+12V : 11.80 V
+VBAT : 2.99 V
+5VSB : 4.78 V
HD0 : 39 °C / 103 °F


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

those programs are obviously not reporting correctly.if your 3.3v was actually 0.0 the pc wouldnt even function.did your motherboards cd come with the asus probe.that may give us more accurate readings on your board.


----------



## Jet Boot Jack (Aug 15, 2007)

Ok, installed the probe-

Vcore: 1.41V
+3.3V: 3.40V
+5V: 5.13V
+12V: 12.63V

Temps-
CPU: 41c
MB: 42c

Readings on idle, no more variables AFAIK, I still have to figure how and if I can use it to check on load.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

run that video program i told ya to doanload,and run prime95 do both at the same time.watch the volts,and temps while running both.


----------



## Jet Boot Jack (Aug 15, 2007)

I ran them both for 40 minutes- no volt drops or anything, CPU tamps 55-57c (only after 30 min- till than 53-55c) mobo 45c.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

lets try one more thing voltage related.check in your bios specifically on the 12v.if asus probe is reading it correctly the 12v is a bit high.


----------



## Jet Boot Jack (Aug 15, 2007)

Seems like the probe is ok- 12V in the bios is 12.56-12.62
Is there some way of tuning it?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

dont think ive forgotten you.ive been busy,and havent been on for a few days.i really dont know if you can adjust the voltage on that power supply.some you can do that,but only a very limited number of models.are you using onboard sound?ive heard of it causing similar problems in some cases.try disabling the sound in the bios.try the games with no sound of course.see if that has any effect.if it does a pci soundcard would be a fix.


----------



## Jet Boot Jack (Aug 15, 2007)

pharoah said:


> dont think ive forgotten you.ive been busy,and havent been on for a few days.


For this you get- :heartlove :heartlove :heartlove
:smile:

Last time I tried to disable sound through the bios, windows refused to load or maybe just the games- I cant remember now, but since than I reinstalled XP so Ill give it a second go. 
I do remember disabling sound in Oblivion's .ini and not getting an improvement but disabling it in the bios will be the definite check.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

ok be sure to let me know the results.


----------



## Jet Boot Jack (Aug 15, 2007)

No change. Just to make sure- bios > onaboard device config > HD audio > disabled (though I guess I can be sure as there's is no sound....).

I did the check in Bioshock's demo which exhibit an interesting behaviour- the game runs surprisingly well considering its such a next-gen hog ( 27-65 fps but rarely goes down 30 and usually 35-45, very playable) and there's virtualy no frame-skip or stutterings but only that judder which Im used to see in older games.
But here's the interesting part- there's a place in the demo where water are running in a pedestrian tube- looking at them without moving clearly shows the frame- skip stutter in them. Its like a pulse that has a steady frequency.

Ive got no clue, but maybe it can point to the culprit, if we only knew what part of the GPU does the water in this game uses that the rest of the game dont... just thinking out loud.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

ok on all the games with this problem.what kind of frame rates are you getting with em?


----------



## Jet Boot Jack (Aug 15, 2007)

Using now the 163.44 drivers, 75 is the cap cos I use vsync -

HL2- 50-75 but I need to dl ep1 and lost coast from steam again so Ill get back to you than.

Thief- 45-75

Oblivion- I didnt keep my saved games so I can only check indoors- 45-75 but in the first fight it dived to 19. I dont remember it was that bad prior to the new xp install but it could be cos of Nero codecs interfering or other tweaks that was before but not now.

Red Orchestra- usualy 60-75 but on some maps in heavy firefights it can be as low as 25-30.

Ill check Stalker and CoC as soon as I reinstall them.

Another thing I noticed now- the AA seems kinda borked- no matter how high I cranck it up, jaggies will appear "running" and vibrating. Especially noticeable in HL2.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

out of curiosity try those games without the v-sync,and see what happens.


----------



## Jet Boot Jack (Aug 15, 2007)

Its more or less the same but obviously without the cap- oblivion reached 95, HL2 200.

All the stutters are noticeable even with the image tearing.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

this is one area we havent really covered.what kind of hard drive do you have?what is its spindle speed rpm?


----------



## Jet Boot Jack (Aug 15, 2007)

Western Digitial 300GB 7200rpm.
But I found it hard to believe its responsible for those issues because I do get some HDD or RAM access stutters as well- in Oblivion, stalker and in Bioshock (which I purchased now) a little- and they are totaly different, its a pause for a fraction of a sec during which the mouse is not responsive.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i think i would rma the card at this point just to be sure.something may be wrong with it.


----------



## Jet Boot Jack (Aug 15, 2007)

pharoah said:


> i think i would rma the card at this point just to be sure.something may be wrong with it.


As much as I dont like the idea I think you're right.

Thanks X 10 for your effort and time.
:wave:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

be sure to post back,and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Jet Boot Jack (Aug 15, 2007)

Sure will, but from what Ive heard RMA cant take even up to 2 months.


----------



## Jet Boot Jack (Aug 15, 2007)

Cant= can, up above. :normal:

Ive searched for customers experience with Leadtek's RMA procedures and customer support and found that- http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Leadtek_Research_Inc

None was satisfied and some ended worse than they had started. At least my card is usable, I dont think Ill be willing to hand it over to that untrustworthy bunch.
Guess Im screwed. :sigh:


----------



## skatefarmer (Sep 1, 2007)

I have been monitoring this thread for a while now, i am certain i have the EXACT same problem with my 8800 GTS 320mb Evga version. 

every game i try i get stutters when strafing sideways, the textures look as though they are a fraction of a second behind as you described. 
I have tried many things to remedy this problem but still no fix.

i think we should see if there is something we both did or have installed that is similar which may lead to fixing the problem as hardly anyone seems to have the same problem.

I to recieved bioshock and was really pleased to see it running as it runs on other pcs with 30-50 frames usually, but still the same stutter.

do you have a creative x-fi?? as the 8800 gts caused problems for my sound when i got it.

did u buy yours abroad and take it home??? as i bought a US version and am using it in UK which i thought might have some significance.

have you tried playing a game then pressing alt+tab while in-game and then open the game again?? this is a VERY temporary fix that i have found to improve performance by quite a bit but still doesnt fix the stutter.

i am thinking about selling my 8800 gts on ebay and may buy a different card.


----------



## levimadman (Jul 31, 2007)

eVGA you say?

i have the same problem with an 8800 evga card and much more.. started few threads in the evga official forums..

http://www.evga.com/forums/m.asp?m=100287

http://www.evga.com/forums/m.asp?m=102648

you should find it interesting.,.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i am a member at the evga forum as well.i have an 8800gts 320mb,and for some reason i cant say why.ive had none of the problems alot of people complain about.this has been on games as old as diablo2 to as new as bioshock.


----------



## levimadman (Jul 31, 2007)

Could be a defective unit?

oh..
i see now you have win Vista.. dont know if it has any relevance ..but i think all complainers..including me have win XP..

i find it very difficult to believe all of our card are defective..


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

it could be im not really sure.all i know is i have never had a problem with this card,or my previous 8600gts which was run on xp.


----------



## levimadman (Jul 31, 2007)

yeah its strage.. and tried just about everything.. 

dual core fixes xp hotfixes nvidia drivers(newest .. and older) modified drivers.. (tried working on one core).
checked HDD & MEMORY..


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

do you know the name donta over there?there is some numbers on the end of that name to,but i forget them right off.that person had tons of problems even with vista till they got an ultra.


----------



## levimadman (Jul 31, 2007)

No.. im pretty new there.. (a memeber since the new rig..when the problems started..).

anyways, the card shouldnt do any troubles.. i bought it thinking its a powerful card(and it is) but i cant even run the simplest of games without the stutter..so- cant play at all..


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

its truly hard to say what is causing all the problems.i have heard of problems with the 8800 line before i ever got one.i guess i am just one of the lucky ones.


----------



## skatefarmer (Sep 1, 2007)

i have some prity wierd news to tell.

i got my mate to come over with his 7950 GX2 card, we plugged it all in and it was prity nice..the crazy thing was i had the EXACT same stuttering, i mean exactly the same. In doom 3 the same idea as if the textures wer a few milliseconds behind was STILL there, although great frames its highly noticeable. 

I am now pointing towards a hard drive problem or something else, does everyone with problem use amd? am2? anyone with problem try out a raptor x?? or something really fast, that is my next idea for a fix :4-dontkno


----------



## levimadman (Jul 31, 2007)

WOW..im really lost here..


----------



## Jet Boot Jack (Aug 15, 2007)

skatefarmer said:


> i have some prity wierd news to tell.
> 
> i got my mate to come over with his 7950 GX2 card, we plugged it all in and it was prity nice..the crazy thing was i had the EXACT same stuttering, i mean exactly the same. In doom 3 the same idea as if the textures wer a few milliseconds behind was STILL there, although great frames its highly noticeable.
> 
> I am now pointing towards a hard drive problem or something else, does everyone with problem use amd? am2? anyone with problem try out a raptor x?? or something really fast, that is my next idea for a fix :4-dontkno


Im using an AM2 mobo and an Athlon 4200+ duo. This week Im having someone to come with another GPU and maybe another HDD as well so Ill let you know.
Dont forget- it can also be the mobo or the PSU.


----------



## MeepMeep (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi,

You are not alone!
I have exactly the same problem with my Asus EN 8800GTS 320 PCIe.
I have tried everything, but the stutters remain.
Frustrating that i cannot find what the cause is to this problem.


my config:

Intel q6600 quad core
Gigabyte P35c-DS3R motherboard
2x1 gb corsair pc6400
2x 500gb western digital SATA2 7200
zalman PSU 500 w
Asus EN8800GTS 320



greetz


----------



## MeepMeep (Sep 3, 2007)

I found this:
http://xtreview.com/addcomment-id-3070-view-GeForce-8800-GTS-stuttering-problem.html


----------



## Jet Boot Jack (Aug 15, 2007)

MeepMeep said:


> I found this:
> http://xtreview.com/addcomment-id-3070-view-GeForce-8800-GTS-stuttering-problem.html


Oh, yes, this is the famous alt+tab bug which, wierdly, I dont have.


----------



## MeepMeep (Sep 3, 2007)

Jet Boot Jack said:


> Oh, yes, this is the famous alt+tab bug which, wierdly, I dont have.


Alt Tab doesn't help me either.
My stutter is like a constant mousestutter but it's not the mouse.
And it also happens when using the keyboard


Do you have codemasters Dirt Demo?
In the intro when making settings i notice serious stutters, just before playing.
Not the same stutter as in other games....
Like the harddisk can't load it fast enough.


----------



## Jet Boot Jack (Aug 15, 2007)

MeepMeep said:


> Do you have codemasters Dirt Demo?


Nope, Im not much into racing.


----------



## Jet Boot Jack (Aug 15, 2007)

I tried an 8600- nothing changed. Guess its either the CPU or my mobo.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

go into the bios see if you can disable cool and quiet.


----------



## Union_Jack (Sep 5, 2007)

I've been following this post with great interest. I too have the same problem and its driving me crazy. My system is as follows:

Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3 rev3.3
C2D 2140 (not the best I know)
2 GIG Ballistix's PC6400 RAM
Corsair 520W HX PSU
WD 1600AAJS SATA 160GB Harddrive
EVGA 8800 GTS 320MB.
19" TFT monitor.

Thats the main bits anyway. I was assured by other people on the web that a 320MB GTS would be fine at 1280 x 1024 resolution for todays games, so I got one. The first game I got when I got my new system built was Oblivion as I was told it looked amazing. I installed the game and things seemed to be running fine, but after a few hours into the game when I was exploring the open landscape things started to stutter badly. Mainly when I was on a horse and exploring the land between major living areas.

At first I thought it was my old IDE harddrive that I'd omitted to upgrade to save money. It was a 2 1/2 old Hitachi Deskstar. The harddrive was noisey and I could hear the HD franticly being accessed all the time and that seemed to coincide with bad stutters. The stutters were really bad, like almost 1/2 second between frames and on a few occasions it crashed Oblivion and had to close.

Having a bit of spare cash I decided to do a modest harddrive upgrade so I bought a WD 1600AAJS 160gig SATA harddrive. I've read these are pretty nippy and on Tom's Hardware guide they do put in good performance figures for the money. Alas, things seem the same as my IDE harddrive, although it slightly better, but not by much.

Other games run fine - Bioshock at max runs silky. BF2 run silky, so does BF2142.

I'm at a loss also as to whats causing this. I don't think its a harddrive problem. I'm more inclined to go with the amount of memory on the GTS being a bottleneck, but that wouldn't explain other people running Oblivion fine on 320MB GTS's.

If I was you Jet Boot Jack I would try and get hold of a friend with a 640MB GTS. Do you know any body with one? Or a 2900XT. I don't think the 8600 is a good substitute to base any conclusions on. We need a card with bigger memory. My money is on the 320MB being a limiting factor. 

There is also the slow-down bug that Nvidia are working to rectify. Although I have never experienced this myself so can't comment.

Cheers.


----------



## Jet Boot Jack (Aug 15, 2007)

pharoah said:


> go into the bios see if you can disable cool and quiet.


Its disabled by default and so is amd live!.

Jack, I got the impression that your sys is fine,- Oblivion is known to be prone to all kind of hitching and stuttering.
Try the Streamline mod v3.0, it didnt help me but many swears by it and treats it as heaven sent. If you cant find it- and in any case its a good idea- post in the Bethesde forums, the members are experienced and nice and usually very helpful: going through your entire DXdiag is a common practice there.

Edit: I find it hard to believe my issues are due to limiting vRAM- a.I tracked the vram usage in Oblivion (vannila)- it was something like 250 at the most if I remember correct.
b. I dont think the source engine is such a hog- used to run it smoothly on my brother's rig- medium-high settings, FX 5200.


----------



## MeepMeep (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey Jack,

I also have a Zalman PSU mine is the ZM500-HP.
It has 25A on the 12V
The ZM600-HP has 16A on the 12V.


A 8800 GTS needs at least 26A on the 12v.
Could this be the problem?


greetz


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

probably not it has 4x16a rails.the 26 is considering a single rail to have enough to power everything.we tested his card under cpu,and video load.the voltages were not dropping at all.you can tell when an 8800 is underpowered it will beep.


----------



## Jet Boot Jack (Aug 15, 2007)

Could it be my HDD? I just poked around the device manager and did the HDD speed test- it said the theoretical limit was 300, burst speed 140 and sustained speed 65. Is this ok?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

Jet Boot Jack said:


> Could it be my HDD? I just poked around the device manager and did the HDD speed test- it said the theoretical limit was 300, burst speed 140 and sustained speed 65. Is this ok?


doubtfull thats about average


----------



## skatefarmer (Sep 1, 2007)

hmm, as far as i know it sounds like everyone with this problem has had a 500 watt or less PSU, i have a 500 watt psu, i cant seem to find out the make or anything, all i know is that it came from mesh pcs. someone should try a different PSU?? 

(im upgrading to q6600 and evga a1 mobo soon, maybe that will stop the stuttering)

from what i read of nvidias comment, that sounds EXACTLY like our problem. although how can this be when it still happens with a 7950gx2??


----------



## Union_Jack (Sep 5, 2007)

Its not a PSU problem. Why is it only Oblivion suffers from this. A corsair 520w hx can power a Quad GTX system, so it should be able to handle my GTS and a cheap C2D.

Anyway I was just posting because Nvidia has released a BETA driver that reportedly fixes the slowdown bug in DX9 based games. Get it here:

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=237424

Worth a shot. Tell me how you get on with them Jack.


----------



## Union_Jack (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow I've just been onto the forum where I found these and one GTS owner is reporting that slowdown in Oblivion is almost none existent now with these BETA drivers. Ooh I'm getting all excited now but I can't try them till tomorrow night. Try these drivers people and let me know if there is any change.


----------



## Union_Jack (Sep 5, 2007)

Yep a second GTS owner has just confirmed that Oblivion is running ace - no slowdown now. 320mb GTS too!!

Lovely jubbley!!


----------



## Jet Boot Jack (Aug 15, 2007)

Tried them just now and my stutters are almost the same- mellower I think, but definetly there. But thanks for trying, Jack. :smile:


----------



## MeepMeep (Sep 3, 2007)

My stutters are still there with the new betadriver


----------



## Union_Jack (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh well never mind. I've tried the Beta's myself now and although it is a significant improvement I still get bad stutters when riding a horse. I'd say it more playable than before though, which is a good thing. 

Maybe the official release will improve things even more.


----------



## Jet Boot Jack (Aug 15, 2007)

Did you try the stramline mod?


----------



## skatefarmer (Sep 1, 2007)

if you are posting here just because of "oblivion stutters" please stop, that is a universal problem and there are a thousand threads on that, this is for stuttering in loads of games which many here are experiencing.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

go look at the first page of this thread it was way more games than oblivion.


----------



## skatefarmer (Sep 1, 2007)

pharoah said:


> go look at the first page of this thread it was way more games than oblivion.


yes, i know that....but the people who are postin later on just worrying about oblivion....oblivion is just buggy and stuttery anyway..


----------



## Union_Jack (Sep 5, 2007)

Jet Boot Jack said:


> Did you try the stramline mod?


No mate. I'm going to give that a go soon. People swear by it you say?


----------



## MeepMeep (Sep 3, 2007)

TBH i have more stutters with the latest beta.
I don't have oblivion, but i have more stutters in UT99 and Toca racedriver3.
Don't have tested other games jet.
This is my first nvidia card. I thought the 8800 was one of the best cards around.
I wish I had sticked with Ati.
Think I'm gonna RMA the card.


----------



## Jet Boot Jack (Aug 15, 2007)

Union_Jack said:


> No mate. I'm going to give that a go soon. People swear by it you say?


Yes, make sure its ver 3.0 though.
But now, ppl are right to complain- your sys is fine, fault is with Oblivion. Like I said- on Bethesde forums theyll help you sort it out the best as anyone can.

Meepmeep- I share your frustration but are you sure its the GC?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

another site that can help with oblivion just click on the oblivion tweak guide link in my sig.


----------



## Union_Jack (Sep 5, 2007)

I can't find anywhere to download Streamline V. 3 from. Tessource.net has been down all day and that looks like the only place to download it from. There is fileplanet but I'm not subscribing.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

yeah i checked tes source right after i read this,and it is down.thats honestly the first time ive seen it down though.


----------



## Union_Jack (Sep 5, 2007)

It down for a long time I've read. The Co-owner has confirmed on Bethesda forums that his partner has pulled the plug on the website due to some differences. Looks like its down for a long time until he can get new servers and redo the website in some form or another..


----------



## Jet Boot Jack (Aug 15, 2007)

You're in luck- Ive got the file. If you want PM me your email and Ill send it to you. You will also need OBSE (version 2.0 I think) which I dont have, but Im sure its easy to get from the web.


----------



## Union_Jack (Sep 5, 2007)

Cheers mate. I got OBSE yesterday before trying to Streamline. PM'ing you now.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

Union_Jack said:


> It down for a long time I've read. The Co-owner has confirmed on Bethesda forums that his partner has pulled the plug on the website due to some differences. Looks like its down for a long time until he can get new servers and redo the website in some form or another..


that sux the source had some good mods.


----------



## Tally (Sep 18, 2007)

Exactly the same Prob here!

Tried almost everything to get rid of it.

I disabled VSync an moved my X-Fi Soundcard into another PCI slot.

Now there´s of course Image Tearing, but almost playable.

Gr€€tz


----------



## MeepMeep (Sep 3, 2007)

I rma'd my 8800 gts320.
But i cannot do without a GC for 2 months or maybe longer.
So i bought a bargain ATi 1950PRO today.
Guess what?


NO STUTTERS!
Everything is running smooth!
I'm a happy camper again.
I guess they will replace my 8800 with a new one.

greetz


----------



## Tally (Sep 18, 2007)

I´m upgrading to a GTX!

Posting results soon.

Gr€€tz


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

that may improove the problem.seems like alot of people are having gts problems especially the 320.


----------



## Union_Jack (Sep 5, 2007)

New Nvidia drivers out - 163.69's.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

have you tried them yet?if so are they any good solve any problems that is.


----------



## Tally (Sep 18, 2007)

Doesn´t work for me 

Still the same stutters by movements!


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

Tally said:


> Doesn´t work for me
> 
> Still the same stutters by movements!


sorry to hear that.is your 8800gts an older one,or a newer one.basically what im asking was it one of the first ones released.


----------



## Tally (Sep 18, 2007)

Sry, ´bout that i haven´t got a clue.

Bought it 5 days ago. Running since 3days in my sys:

C2D 6750
2GB Corsair CL4
Gigabyte P35-DS3P
MSI 8800GTS OC Edition (tried the stock clocks so far)
550W beQuiet 
X-Fi Xtreme Music

Hope the GTX will solve the prob, otherwise i´d have to switch to a AMD/ATI card.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

if you got it 5 days ago its probably newer stock then.i was wondering if it was the older stock with the problem,but i guess not.


----------



## Tally (Sep 18, 2007)

Sadly GTX didn´t improve things.

But, i realized that the stutters almost disapper by playing without VSync.

Furthermore i only get stutters by moving the mouse in shooters i.e. 

If i´m only strafing with the keyboard ,there is NOTHING, really NOTHING.


----------



## Jet Boot Jack (Aug 15, 2007)

Ye, Vsync helps to dim the stutters but its not a real solution (I hate image tearing).
Btw Tally, can you post a list of your stuttering games?

And I think I forgot to mention an interesting fact- in Oblivion, setting the ifpsclamp to 60 (default 0) eliminates the frame skip stutter. Though it renders the game unplayable because your character will move at odd speeds, in corellation to your fps.


----------



## Tally (Sep 18, 2007)

- HL2
- CoD2
- MOHA
- Bioshock
- Hitman BM
- Call of Juarez

Haven´t tried any others so far.


----------



## Jet Boot Jack (Aug 15, 2007)

Ok thanks, I guess we have different issue cos hitman and coj demos ran relatively smooth in my rig. CoJ was kind of slow,though- fps wise I mean, so maybe the stutters were just hard to see.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

What make is your mouse and what driver version is installed? Is it wireless or part of a wireless keyboard/mouse combo?


----------



## Tally (Sep 18, 2007)

Logitech MX518, cable. 

Driver is Setpoint 4.0.


----------



## crazybob (Sep 25, 2007)

Jet Boot,

I believe i'm having the same problem as you. My system is about a month old and the first OS I installed on it was Vista x86. Recently, i've been testing the crysis beta which has been pretty decent at high resolution. I decided to install XP to see if I get a performance gain with crysis. I had maybe an extra 2fps gain. However, I was having the same problems you described. It get this frame freeze and stutters especially If I move my trackball a bit too fast. Occasionally, it turns literally into a slide show for about 10 seconds. 

I haven't had this problem in Vista at all which leads me to believe its not necessarily a hardware problem. I've tried stock, OC, and all possible drivers. This is a freshly installed XP with only updates, drivers and one game. I will try other games and see if this persists.

My system
[email protected]
MSI8800GTS/320mb HD-OC
3gb 667mhz
sata2 160gb HDD 

I'll keep you updated.


----------



## crazybob (Sep 25, 2007)

By the way,

I just noticed everyone in this thread who has the same problem is only running XP! 


Also, I played Stalker, Bioshock, World in Conflict, Oblivion, BF2, HL2 in Vista at max settings @ 1680x1050 with very good framerates without any of these 1 second frames freezes.

Looks like we all have no choice but to move to Vista 

I'll test out some games.

Actually, I just ran 3dmark06. I got 700 points higher than what I got in Vista and I didn't get any stutters. Strange.


----------



## crazybob (Sep 25, 2007)

Just a few things i came up with from a quick google search:

From August 7, 2007:

_NVIDIA recognized the presence of specific problems in its video accelerators GeForce 8800 GTS, equipped with 320 MB memory, which result in unexpected decrease in games performance . When those problem appeared , producer planned to release patch in drivers, to remove this problem, during July.

NVIDIA decided to give some explanations. As it was explained, retarding is connected with the incorrect algorithm of unloading textures from the video memory .

At the same time, company recognized that the problem is more complex than it was expected originally, and the first steps as solution will be made in the end of August or the beginning of September. In this case NVIDIA promises to users that this patch will work only in DX 9 applications. The release period for DX10 game patch was not called._

Here is a thread at the Nvidia forums filled with UT2004 fans whom are still patiently waiting for a fix:

http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=23904

I suppose we just have to wait.


----------



## Union_Jack (Sep 5, 2007)

crazybob said:


> Just a few things i came up with from a quick google search:
> 
> From August 7, 2007:
> 
> ...


Thats already been sorted with the 163.67 forceware beta drivers, so Nvidia says anyway. Suprisingly it didn't help in Oblivion, its was a little bit better though. Hopefully the offical drivers will be better optimized.


----------



## crazybob (Sep 25, 2007)

Union_Jack said:


> Thats already been sorted with the 163.67 forceware beta drivers, so Nvidia says anyway. Suprisingly it didn't help in Oblivion, its was a little bit better though. Hopefully the offical drivers will be better optimized.


Do you mean 163.71 betas? I've tried those with no improvement whatsoever.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

yeah its kinda hard to believe as long as these cards have been out.the drivers still have this many problems.i dont seem to be having any problems with my 8800gts,but i do use vista.your logic on that may seem correct,but is flawed when you go look at a forum like evga.they have tons of posts with the same problems on vista.


----------



## Jet Boot Jack (Aug 15, 2007)

I tried Vista in a dual boot- nada.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Tally said:


> Sry, ´bout that i haven´t got a clue.
> 
> Bought it 5 days ago. Running since 3days in my sys:
> 
> ...


You need a quallity 700watt psu that no name 550 watt is your problem


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

good catch on that one owned.in some cases even an awesome power supply doesnt solve the problem.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

pharoah said:


> good catch on that one owned.in some cases even an awesome power supply doesnt solve the problem.


It does help :grin:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

personally im thinking alot of the cards are defective.ive seen people on evga's forum with totally top of the line psu's,and the problem persists.


----------



## crazybob (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't want to frighten you guys, but i'm using a 400W high-efficiency PSU and i've never suffered any crashes or erratic behavior with my system(Q6600,8800gts both OCd). I really don't think this is causing the stuttering in XP and not in Vista. Unless XP draws more power.

It could possibly be defective VRAM? Or maybe the problem is caused by the combination of components used? I checked the MSI forums, and I didn't see a single thread on this. I'll probably make my own thread and email customer service, and see what else i can dig up.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

0.0 whats with all of the under powered people Everyone with a 8800 should get this if you have less then a 650 watt save your system http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341002


----------



## crazybob (Sep 25, 2007)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> 0.0 whats with all of the under powered people Everyone with a 8800 should get this if you have less then a 650 watt save your system http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341002


Do you honesty believe that will solve the stuttering woes? If a PSU is underpowered, what are the possible consequences? System crashing/freezing, lots of visual artifacts, and computer will not boot up. I've run prime95, 3dmark etc and every bench imaginable and my system has been stable and performed as well as anyone else's with similar components.

If you can show me how the PSU is causing stuttering in XP and not in Vista, i'll go buy a 800W PSU immediately.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

just out of curiosity what kind of power supply do you have bob?


----------



## crazybob (Sep 25, 2007)

Chieftec 400W smart series. I'm not sure if it's available in US, but the products are top of the line in Europe.

Here's the product page:

http://www.chieftec.com/smart-power.html

Also, I have the minimal of components. 1 7200rpm hdd, 1 dvdrw, stock cpu cooler, onboard sound and no accessories connected other than mouse+keyboard.


----------



## crazybob (Sep 25, 2007)

By the way, is there any program that can test power usage?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

im not really sure about any programs.i know there is some hardware you can get.to show power usage of whatever is plugged into it.


----------



## crazybob (Sep 25, 2007)

Well, I tried oblivion on XP maxed out at 1680x1050. I barely noticed any stuttering or frame freezes. Nothing like the freezing I had in the crysis beta. And the performance gains are huge. I'm capped at 60fps where ever I go. I'll try out Stalker and see how that works out.


----------



## crazybob (Sep 25, 2007)

Jet Boot and others with the same problem. Can you FRAP record some of the games with the severe stuttering and place it on youtube? We could get a better understanding of what the problem is. Maybe im having a different problem all together.


----------



## Jet Boot Jack (Aug 15, 2007)

crazybob said:


> Jet Boot and others with the same problem. Can you FRAP record some of the games with the severe stuttering and place it on youtube? We could get a better understanding of what the problem is. Maybe im having a different problem all together.


Sure, but youll have to point me to a dummies guide of how to compress video files. I have no clue and the one time I frapped some 30 sec it weighed a ton.


----------



## crazybob (Sep 25, 2007)

Jet Boot Jack said:


> Sure, but youll have to point me to a dummies guide of how to compress video files. I have no clue and the one time I frapped some 30 sec it weighed a ton.


Just use windows movie maker. Open the movie you made with fraps, drag it below into storyboard and save the moviefile with the recommended setting. 1 minute should be around 4mb. It took 30 seconds to convert two 360mb avi into 4mb wmv

Also, make sure 'record sound' is unchecked in fraps so you get a smaller file size.


----------



## Jet Boot Jack (Aug 15, 2007)

I dont see how I can convert it wmv. The file has shown a significant shrinkage (I was in the pool!:wink but its .mswmm- a windows movie maker file.

Told you I need a full fledged dummy guide.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Instead of going to File > Save Project (.mswmm), go to File > Save Movie File to save as .wmv


----------



## crazybob (Sep 25, 2007)

You're saving it as a project, thats why its mswmm.

Open movie maker and open the AVI inside it.
Drag the AVI into the story maker below.
Go to File->Save movie file
Choose my computer, give it a name, and choose recommended settings.

I was using rivatuner's vram monitor when I was playing this certain beta and I noticed when I had a stutter the graph looked like a saw. In the areas where theres continuous stutter it looked just erratic. Video memory is suppose to have nice long rise and then drop rhythm to it. I definitely think it's a memory bug that needs to be fixed with drivers.


----------



## Jet Boot Jack (Aug 15, 2007)

Ok thanks, bob. Soon Ill post here some links to my tubes. Cheers.


----------



## Jet Boot Jack (Aug 15, 2007)

Ok- here they are:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=P_086DtqY04
http://youtube.com/watch?v=nteH_7mkj0Y
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Yo1eqef55eU


----------



## crazybob (Sep 25, 2007)

Jet Boot Jack said:


> Ok- here they are:
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=P_086DtqY04
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=nteH_7mkj0Y
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=Yo1eqef55eU


Thanks for the videos. That's not the problem i'm having. Actually, I may be having those skips in my games but I probably don't notice it since tearing and slight skipping doesn't bother me one bit.

This seems like a memory limitation problem. Did you check your local-memory usage with rivatuner? Because those skips may be caused when the game starts accessing non-local memory. Does the skipping happen even if you change to medium or low textures? Ok. Saw that you checked it in a previous post :wink:

I'm going to test oblivion again and see if i get this.


----------



## Union_Jack (Sep 5, 2007)

Jet Boot Jack said:


> Ok- here they are:
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=P_086DtqY04
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=nteH_7mkj0Y
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=Yo1eqef55eU


Hey jack man I just watched your video's and thats some bad stuttering on some of them. I've got Bioshock myself and I play with all settings maxed in 1280×1024 and its super smooth. That was with the Bioshock Nvidia drivers 163.44. I'm on 163.67's now and its still good, the odd pause but nothing bad.

My oblivion is not as bad as yours, video's looks really unplayable both Bioshock and Oblivion. My oblivion is mainly bad when moving on a horse, and a tinsy winsy bit when working, although its very playable.

I've got half life 2 on my shelf and I'm going to install it again (never completed it yet) this weekend and see if I get stuttering in that. Although if I do I will be very unhappy as my old 6800gt played it fine maxed and super smooth.

Have you had any luck sorting it out yet?


----------



## Jet Boot Jack (Aug 15, 2007)

crazybob said:


> Thanks for the videos. That's not the problem i'm having. Actually, I may be having those skips in my games but I probably don't notice it since tearing and slight skipping doesn't bother me one bit.
> 
> This seems like a memory limitation problem. Did you check your local-memory usage with rivatuner? Because those skips may be caused when the game starts accessing non-local memory. Does the skipping happen even if you change to medium or low textures? Ok. Saw that you checked it in a previous post :wink:
> 
> I'm going to test oblivion again and see if i get this.


I did check one time the vram in Oblivion and saw that it was well below the max but this check might have been misleading. I wasnt aware I could check it with Rivatuner so thanks for openning my eyes- I monitored the vram and found something peculiar: the non-local ram is being used even when the local has not reached its limits. What do you guys make of it?

And regarding the stutters, I dont know- maybe Im spoiled but this micro skippings ruins my immersion and cant be too good for the eyes, sometimes after long sessions I take a walk and the pavement "textures" looks stuttery.


----------



## Jet Boot Jack (Aug 15, 2007)

Dont want to sound like a nudge but no one got any thoughts bout this?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

look at this thread http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/solved-oblivion-sluggish-gameplay-184862.html he solved it by turning up the detail.


----------



## Jet Boot Jack (Aug 15, 2007)

Sorry, Pharoah, but I dont see any relevance to my issues it this thread. :4-dontkno

Do you know why my vram turn to non local when its not being fully used?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

when you go into display settings,and open advanced.does your video card show as 256,or 320mb.


----------



## Jet Boot Jack (Aug 15, 2007)

320mb


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

turns out what i was thinking is a vista only bug.only thing i can add is the fact many people on many forums.have a similar problem,and i havent been able to find anyone who has fixed it.


----------



## skatefarmer (Sep 1, 2007)

just for an update, i got vista and i believe games are running a bit better, I think DX10 games are not going to have the problem.

Bioshock with the dx10 effect enables has no stuttering at all. 

call of juarez dx10 doesnt have the stuttering, 

lost planet DX9 version had the stuttering, DX10 version had no stuttering, looked amazing and ran above 50fps maxed.:grin:

But i think these are all probably faulty cards although its not much of a fault, my solution (as i've tried a hell of alot - basically a whole new system) is to live with it until 9800's arrive and maybe grab on of em.


----------



## Jet Boot Jack (Aug 15, 2007)

Im thinking of doing the same but only if Ill find a place that will let me try it on first. They are due in december, no?


----------



## WinBlood (Oct 7, 2007)

I looked at the videos and I experience this stuttering in Stalker and Gothic 3 only, all other games run fine. In my case, I think it is related to insuficient VRAM since I monitored the VRAM usage with RivaTuner and it was over 475 MB at 1680x1050.

As for the local VRAM not fully used, it may depend on games. I've seen some game using 280 MB of local VRAM + 80 MB of non local, but I had no stuttering.

Only get the stuttering with Stalker and Gothic 3 which use more than 450 MB of VRAM.

So, Jet Boot Jack, Unfortunately, I think you have a bad card and/or bad VRAM.

My system: AMD 4200+ X2, EVGA GeForce 8800 320 MB SC.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

and the saga continues.:laugh: i think they need to start making video cards with memory sockets like a motherboard.that way if ya need more than what is supplied.you can simply buy ram,and add it.


----------



## Chazwuzzer (Oct 26, 2007)

Stutter issue here. Exasperating. I'm an experienced troubleshooter and I'm baffled by this one. Tried everything.

C2D e6750
PNY 8800 gts 320
Asus P5k
2Gb Patriot 6400

I had a very similar issue years back - I remember that I noticed it when playing Undying. Anyhow, I fixed that issue with an update to my bios that allows my MoBo to correctly recognize my ram modules. No such luck this time.

I can 'fix' the issue in Oblivion with the FPS clamp fix, but it causes other issues that I frankly feel that I should not have to deal with. Very, very frustrating. Maybe I should have gone with ATI/AMD.


----------



## Jet Boot Jack (Aug 15, 2007)

Hehe... I was thinking I should have gone Intel...

I know the fpsclamp- I was amazed how smooth the game suddenly ran,.. smooth but unplayable. :sigh:


----------



## Chazwuzzer (Oct 26, 2007)

JB,

I looked at your videos and your problem may be a little different than mine. In my case, I cannot overemphasize how smoothly things run in general. In a FPS, if I focus my attention on the center of the screen, everything looks peachy - unless I'm facing some textured object (wall, ground, etc.). If I strafe along a wall, facing it, the textures roll by smoothly and then, Boink, they skip, kinda like they're attempting to 'catch up' with my position. They do this prolly a couple of times a second - boink, boink, boink - with absolute consistency. If I'm looking ahead and moving forward, the effect is noticeable with those ground textures that are near, but not those further away - very strange. 

Otherwise, I do not experience the sort of choppiness that you videos seem to show.

I want to pick up Bioshock, but I'm worried that if I run into this problem with that game, I'll throw my rig out the window.


----------



## Jet Boot Jack (Aug 15, 2007)

Chaz, it sounds like we have the same exact thing, did you watch all the videos? In the oblivion and HL2:1 ones Im strafing all the time near objects in order to show it though I think that the quality of youtube kind of dims the stutter effect.

Bioshock ran preaty smooth for me, only the water showed frame skipping- the rest was juddery yet not too bad, I could live with it. Try the demo- its on steam.


----------



## Chazwuzzer (Oct 26, 2007)

Played the Bioshock demo and actually purchased the game..

If there is a judder/skipping issue in Bioshock, I can't see it. I don't get any water artifacts and, in fact, the whole game just runs flawlessly. The only other game that I've bothered checking out was ThiefS and I did not notice the problem there either (although I'm having CTD issues).

Anyhow, it looks like a fix to this issue in Oblivion will not be forthcoming. The FPS=60 fix is no good for me - just too slow in parts. I tried setting to 30 FPS and it looked good, but everything was moving way too fast - too bad we can't cap or slow down the engine.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Chazwuzzer said:


> ....but everything was moving way too fast - too bad we can't cap or slow down the engine.


Is this the kind of thing you're looking for? *http://www.soft32.com/download_66296.html*


> Speed Gear is a fantastic tool to speed up games. It can speed up almost all the games. Speed Gear is simple, you press an easily accessible hotkey to speed your games up, down or to the place you feel most comfortable with. It will give you brand new experience while playing games. For example; *with this program you can slow down the action games so that you can see the bullet's flight line and avoid it easily.*


----------



## Tally (Sep 18, 2007)

@Jet & Chazwuzzer:

My prob is exactly the same and didn´t go away using a GTX.

I´m waiting till more powerfull AMD cards are available.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

you know thats the funny thing.i have an 8800gts 320mb,and i have no problems at all with it.i have played tons of newer games.both direct-x9,and 10.ive played very graphics intense games at high settings without issue.


----------



## Tally (Sep 18, 2007)

Then take good care of your GC


----------



## Chazwuzzer (Oct 26, 2007)

I fully understand that most people don't have this issue at all and it seems like for some of us it is more widespread than others. I'l be getting some new titles over the holidays and will report back if I see the issue anywhere else.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

Chazwuzzer said:


> I fully understand that most people don't have this issue at all and it seems like for some of us it is more widespread than others. I'l be getting some new titles over the holidays and will report back if I see the issue anywhere else.



you are correct alot of folks dont have this problem.on the other hand alot do.i have been researching this problem on many forums,and tech sites.it seems no one can give a definitive answer to this.


----------

